# Entweicklerdungeon



## Ronin1978 (4. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Hatte gestern früh das Glück am Verlassenen Friedhof den Entwicklerdungeon zu finden. War in einer der 3 Verlassenen Krypten die man da zur Auswahl hat um Leorics Krone zu finden.
Hab erst gemerkt wo ich da bin als mir Jay Wilson als Rare Mob gegenüberstand. Alle anderen Monster da drin haben die Namen von Blizzard Mitarbeitern und drunter den Job stehen.
Jay Wilson zu töten gibt die Heldetat " Klong Klong ". Hatte dann leider keine Zeit den restlichen Dungeon zu erforschen da meine Töchter ( 2 1/2J und 4M ) erwachten^^
Hab ich noch was versäumt da drin oder gibts eh nur Jay Wilson und den Erfolg?


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Nee das is das einzige was da zu holen is. Ein Bannersoegel gibts noch mit dazu aber das war´s.

Zu finden auf jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad bei der Quest "Eine zerbrochene Krone". Immer wieder neu starten bis auf dem Friedhof 4 anstatt der üblichen 3 Kryptas offen sind.
Einer davon ist dann die Development Hell.


----------



## Nikoxus (4. Juni 2012)

Meinst du vielleicht 4 statt 3? Bei mir sind nämlich meistens nur 3 Krypten offen


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ähm ja andersrum richtig ich änder das mal ^^


----------

